# Hybrid Striped Bass or Sand Bass



## coachcrawfish (Jun 25, 2008)

Has anyone ever smoked any of these?  Just curious because I have some in the freezer and I fish often for them and would like to try to smoke some if possible.
Thanks


----------



## coachcrawfish (Jun 25, 2008)

Amen to that Texas-Hunter.  I will just stick to baking and frying them little buggers and stick to smoking hog and cow.


----------



## waysideranch (Jun 25, 2008)

Never tried it but it sounds good to me.


----------

